# Prop 19 Is BAD For Small Business.



## Needofweed (Sep 14, 2010)

prop 19 is bad for small business
go to youtube-search-marijuana walmartization watch the vidio then google-oakland marijuana massproduction.
if you know someone who owns a hydro supply shop or any other small busines that is assotiated with small local grow opps they will probibly go out of businuse due to "BIG MARIJUANA". kiss-ass

decriminalization of cannabis,not legalization.


----------



## SupremeGreenTeam840 (Sep 14, 2010)

Cant agree with you more brother you got my vote!!!!


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 14, 2010)

There are large scale cannabis grows all over California. The idea that 4 more in Oakland is going to put everyone out of business is pretty lol.

There is nothing new about large grows in California. There are many many grows all over the state that are bigger than anyone prop 19 allows. Yet at the same time there are more highly profitable small and medium scale grows than ever. Most small scale grows crush large scale grows in terms of demand and value. 

Prop 19 allows small businesses all over the state growing and selling. 

Enough of all this "the sky is falling!" nonsense.


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 15, 2010)

look lets get one thing strait first and formost im not trying to disresrect anyone. this is my point of view. i want just as bad to have legal bud in the state i just dont think that prop 19 is the right way to do it. also im not talking about growers and there profits im talking about small companies that depend on todays maket wich will be destroyed buy big [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]marijuana[/URL] corporations. i know full well that there is larg scale [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]marijuana[/URL] ops exist in cali but they dont go down to to local head shop to buy a quart of nutrient or 12 plastic pot or a hydro set up. they buy bulk from big manufactering companies.also why is there such harsh restritions on how much people can grow at there own homes, because "they"(big [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]marijuana[/URL]) dont want competition.it says that a person can grow at a private residents in a 25 squared foot area. theres no specification on how many people at the resedent can grow,in othere words i live with 4 othere people all over the age of 21 and this prop does not garantee all of use individual 25 square foot plots. insted it sugguest that each household use a 25 foot plot regardless of the number of people in the house hold that use [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]marijuana[/URL]. this again is to prevent compitition with corporations what will try and monopolize the industy.


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 15, 2010)

california needs to take a duth approach at it.

*The regulations*

The Dutch have divided drugs into two groups, depending on their influence on human health &#8211; *soft drugs* and *hard drugs*. Hard drugs as cocaine, LSD, morphine, heroin are forbidden in the Netherlands as in any other country. 
Soft drugs as *cannabis* in all its forms (marijuana, hashish, hash oil) and hallucinogenic mushrooms (so called magic mushrooms or paddos &#8211; from Dutch: paddestoel - mushroom) are legal under condition of so called &#8220;*personal use*&#8221;. As a result smoking of cannabis even in public, is not prosecuted as well as selling it although technically illegal under still valid Opium Act (dating from 1919, cannabis added as drug in 1950), is widely *tolerated* provided that it happens in a limited, controlled way (in a coffee shop, small portions, 5 grams maximum transaction, not many portions on stock, sale only to adults, no minors on the premises, no advertisement of drugs, the local municipality did not give the order to close the coffee shop).


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 15, 2010)

Would you ever vote for legalization of marijuana? Or is how much money small businesses make more important that being locked up for growing a fucking plant?


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 15, 2010)

Who the fuck cares if "little businesses" go out of business? Pot is going to be LEGAL. Did you all really expect to be able to grow pot and make a living off it for the rest of your life? This "green rush" is coming to an end.

Do you all support local general stores instead of Walmart or Target? How about farmers markets instead of major grocers? Only micro brews instead of Bud and Coors products?

Quit bitching and appreciate the fact that you're not going to jail for growing and possessing pot anymore. 

The days when your little amateur grows in your backyard made you rich are over. Either step up your game and be competitive or get out of the way. I'd much rather buy pot at Walmart than from the idiots who run dispensaries around here.

This isn't about YOU making money, it's about legalization. Acting like they're exploiting the game, look in a mirror. You are an IDIOT if you vote AGAINST legalization. Wake up fool!

MMJ is just a stepping stone for the more important goal, legalization. You had your run and now it's over


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 15, 2010)

The Rancho Cordova measure would impose a $600 annual tax per square foot of indoor cultivation of 25 square feet of marijuana or less and a $900 per square foot tax if the indoor growing area is more than 25 square feet.The city tax would cost a local indoor grower $6,000 a year on 10 square feet of pot plants and $15,000 for 25 square feet. Outdoor growers, who would be billed at a lower rate, would pay a $1,200 residential tax for 25 square feet of marijuana plants.If Proposition 19 passes, it would allow California adults over 21 to cultivate in a 25-square foot residential space. Medical growers often exceed those limits by cultivating with other potpatients. http://calpotnews.com/government/bal...ordovaballot/ these taxes brought to you buy prop19 and this is for everyone even prop215 people.this is why prop19 sucks there no limitations on the goverment capabilicies of every resteriction on the average joe.who the fuck want to get taxed to grow mj even if your not selling it. its bswe the people of ca. can only legalize mj once, then thats it.and prop 19 is the wores peace of legislative cap ive ever seen in my life.are people that desperate to smoke mj with government opproval.give me a fucking brake and get a life and build some fucking standers for fucks sake.</p>


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 15, 2010)

It's the worst piece of legislative crap that allows ANYONE over the age of 21 to possess an ounce of marijuana. That my friend is legalization. 

Does prop 19 prevent medical patients from growing for themselves? I was unaware it changed prop 215.....

Pretty sure the taxing is to prevent just anyone from jumping in the "pot game" and trying to get rich quick.

You guys seem to be against competition in the pot market, doesn't a piece of legislation that's MORE restrictive on non-medical growers seem like something you'd want? As a medical patient you'd automatically have the upper hand.....

Yes people are that desperate. In 2009 858,048 were prosecuted for a pot related offense. I bet every single one of them is on board with ANY kind of legalization.

You're also aware that laws can be changed? This may start shitty, but it's legalization. Change it down the road.

Don't fuck this up California. This is LEGALIZATION! This is and has always been the end goal. Don't let your greed ruin this. We in Colorado are counting on you guys so we can vote it through here.

Think about the greater good and not your wallet.

Vote yes on prop 19... it's fucking LEGALIZATION!


----------



## underplay (Sep 15, 2010)

Its not bad for small businesses, its bad for medical patients who want to use there cards for profit, screw them. If they want to screw there own country-men over, they deserve neither the card or the business, they can go to hell.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 15, 2010)

Truth!

They just want to keep their monopoly on the weed trade in California


----------



## SupremeGreenTeam840 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have made my living last ten 10 years off being a wholesaler in CA on the street and to the Clinics! So if I come into your business and fuck it up how happy will you be???? All they want to do is take the profit out of it and tax the shit out of it!!!! All you pussies who where to scared to be in the biz and now that its medical or possibly going legal can suck my nuttss!!!! The game is changing and i understand that butt fuck walmart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Corporate greed can lick my ball sack!!!!


----------



## SupremeGreenTeam840 (Sep 15, 2010)

People that need it should have it and see and dr. To get it's simple as that keep it medical!!!!!


----------



## miteubhi? (Sep 15, 2010)

ColoradoLove said:


> Truth!
> 
> They just want to keep their monopoly on the weed trade in California


You're just jealous. I make a living, support local business and help people in need, Growing Mary.

I think it's a case of ColoradoLove having California penis envy.

You can come over and get some of our genetics. It's cool, everybody does it. 

Plus why do you care? Colorado starts with the same letter but it ain't your state.


----------



## underplay (Sep 15, 2010)

Yea, im sure you want to keep your monopoly, go fuck yourself. Our founding fathers said it should be legal and accessible to everyone, not you selfish fucks.

Guess what im going to do when it becomes legal? Get a commercial license and sell it for $5 a gram, medical grade. Fuck your business over hard core.

Keep it medical? Deprive your fellow citizens of the basic rights they deserve? Your scum.


----------



## BL0TT0 (Sep 15, 2010)

underplay said:


> Keep it medical? Deprive your fellow citizens of the basic rights they deserve? Your scum.


And THAT is what the NO vote is all about. Keeping it an exclusive club. Kind of like not letting Tiger Woods play at Augusta cuz he's black.


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 15, 2010)

read this:www.examiner.com/.../california-s-proposition-19-will-supersede-or-amend-its-medical-marijuana-laws votetaxcannabis2010.blogspot.com/.../why-pro-pot-activists-oppose-2010-tax.htmlwww.rhdefense.com/.../blowing-smoke-proposition-19-medical-marijuana/


----------



## SupremeGreenTeam840 (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't want a monopoly I want to make a living!!!!! I have seen the medical benefits of Mary jane and anybody who needs it should have it!!!! if you want discount weed then grow it in your back yard if you want the super bomb shittttt then pay for it!!!! I dont work for free do u???????????


----------



## SupremeGreenTeam840 (Sep 15, 2010)

You will never effect my business hommie LMAO!!! Your a fly on the wall.


----------



## underplay (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey supremegreen, i plan on starting a business in cali once this passes, and selling it for $5 to $1 a gram. So, i will be making my living off selling quality herb for cheap, because, you people haven't figured out how to do that yet.

There is a difference between making a living, and being a greedy bastard.

Awesome, so, i take it your voting yes on prop 19 then and lowering your prices between $5 to $1 a gram?


----------



## SupremeGreenTeam840 (Sep 15, 2010)

If you really felt that strongly about it then you would have taken risks like me and been sent to prison for it because you knew there where people out there that needed it!!!! Butt because you're a pussy that doesn't believe your own crap that comes out of your mouth, you wanna talk about a business you know nothing about!!!!!


----------



## underplay (Sep 15, 2010)

SupremeGreenTeam840 said:


> If you really felt that strongly about it then you would have taken risks like me and been sent to prison for it because you knew there where people out there that needed it!!!! Butt because you're a pussy that doesn't believe your own crap that comes out of your mouth, you wanna talk about a business you know nothing about!!!!!


Well, i dont have a card. And I guess because i wasnt dumb enough to go to prison im a pussy, ok.

Your the one who wants to monopolize the system and make dough off medical patients that need it, thats pretty fuckin pathetic. I think your the pussie for feeding off of patients. Thats low.


----------



## SupremeGreenTeam840 (Sep 15, 2010)

*LMAO your such a PUSSY LMAO! am really laughing over here your killing me kid killing me*


----------



## underplay (Sep 15, 2010)

There you go people, thats whos voting no on prop 19.


----------



## SupremeGreenTeam840 (Sep 16, 2010)

No am a felon I cant vote come to Cali my brother you wont make it in my concrete jungle!!!! If you believed what you're saying you would have done anything to help others even if that means putting your own freedom on the line butt you havent!!! I have two disabled parents that I give medical Mary jane its 110% better then all the pharmaceutical drugs that they prescribe and over charge for in your walmart that kills your immune system and central nervous system so they can make millions and kill people butt I cant make a living??? if you want cheap shit grow your own!!!! You speak shit you are shit have a nice day!  UNDERPLAY MY ball sack in your mouth!!!! LMAO


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 16, 2010)

Needofweed said:


> i want just as bad to have legal bud in the state i just dont think that prop 19 is the right way to do it.


No, you don't support legalization. You are an admitted prohibitionist. You're just saying whatever you think sounds better at the time. A quote from you in another thread:



Needofweed said:


> i believe in decriminalization of cannabis,not legalization.


You're siding with the cops against legalization. You support prohibition. You can't just say whatever the hell sounds good at the time and hope no one notices that you're bullshitting people.

If prop 19 is so bad why are you lying to oppose it?



> insted it sugguest that each household use a 25 foot plot regardless of the number of people in the house hold that use marijuana. this again is to prevent compitition with corporations what will try and monopolize the industy.


25 square feet is more than zero square feet. Zero square feet is how many you can grow now without a doctors rec. You're acting like this law which allows the first recreational growing since 1937 is taking away our freedom. Do you understand how ridiculous that sounds?


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 16, 2010)

ColoradoLove said:


> Who the fuck cares if "little businesses" go out of business? Pot is going to be LEGAL. Did you all really expect to be able to grow pot and make a living off it for the rest of your life? This "green rush" is coming to an end.


The green rush gave everyone in California who was smart enough to take advantage of it the infrastructure to prepare for legalization. 

The squeezing out of people in the new legal system is just Darwinism as far as I'm concerned. If you're a commercial or medical grower right now and you're too stupid or lazy to prepare for legalization, then I have no sympathy for you. That's the way the world works. 

It's simply a matter of natural selection. We all have known about prop 19 for a year now. No one should be surprised by it. Anyone who didn't prepare for legalization has no one to blame but themselves. 



> The days when your little amateur grows in your backyard made you rich are over. Either step up your game and be competitive or get out of the way. I'd much rather buy pot at Walmart than from the idiots who run dispensaries around here.


It's like you're reading my mind. Well said.



> This isn't about YOU making money, it's about legalization. Acting like they're exploiting the game, look in a mirror. You are an IDIOT if you vote AGAINST legalization. Wake up fool!


+A. Best post I've ever read about prop 19.


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 16, 2010)

Im not lying ok so dont start with your shit this is fact the thing is you and so many other people simply dont understand the law im not against leganization im against prop19I would father wait 2 more years for a better prop to come along(cause they will) instead of voteing for this trash


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 16, 2010)

say you got about 5.5 million people in cali that smoke weed...OKnow say each person smoke 2 grams a day.OK2x5.5million=11 million grams adayOKnow 11million X one year (365)=4.015 billion grams a year.OKnow divided that buy one kilo(1000 grams)..4.015 billion\1000=4,015,000 kilos a yearOKbut right now a huge percent of someker are prop215 paitent wich grow and smoke there own weed for cheap.but if 19 passes it will be cheaper for them to buy it due to outrages taxes on non profit growers and that floods the market with huge demand wich will raise prices to posibly never befor seen prices.this leaves a huge market for illegal sellers and yes even cartells wich will still grow illegal taxe free cheap weed.it will take an huge amount of square feet,electricity,wate,nutriens,and man power to provide for this demand and weed prices will drop maybe 20-60 dollors an oz. at the most.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 16, 2010)

SupremeGreenTeam840 said:


> I have made my living last ten 10 years off being a wholesaler in CA on the street and to the Clinics! So if I come into your business and fuck it up how happy will you be???? All they want to do is take the profit out of it and tax the shit out of it!!!! All you pussies who where to scared to be in the biz and now that its medical or possibly going legal can suck my nuttss!!!! The game is changing and i understand that butt fuck walmart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Corporate greed can lick my ball sack!!!!


And while you're sitting there bitching about it you've failed to prepare yourself for the possibility of legalization and how you fit into that world. 

Congrats. You've just totally fucked yourself over. Don't blame prop 19, you've got no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 16, 2010)

Rename this thread: prop 19 is BAD for ppl who like $50-$75 eights.


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 16, 2010)

oh pleace is that all you got


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 16, 2010)

mj will not get cheaper due to prop 19


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 16, 2010)

Needofweed said:


> mj will not get cheaper due to prop 19


you're pathetic


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 16, 2010)

haha... but its the truthi know 12 people that i will go with to the polls to vote against prop19 and this numder will get big between now and nov.12 but i know way more wich will not go with me to the polls that will also VOTE NO HAHAHA...sorriest peace of legislative crap i ever read. so go try to pass it and pay the government for approval it smoke weed.


----------



## underplay (Sep 16, 2010)

Pay the government for approval? Where the fuck in the bill does it say you have to pay to grow your own? It doesnt.

Dude, your scum, your pathetic. You dont support what this country was founded on, you support slavery. I hope you get arrested and go to prison and get ass raped.


----------



## miteubhi? (Sep 16, 2010)

underplay said:


> Pay the government for approval? Where the fuck in the bill does it say you have to pay to grow your own? It doesnt.
> 
> Dude, your scum, your pathetic. You dont support what this country was founded on, you support slavery. I hope you get arrested and go to prison and get ass raped.


You are a slave.


----------



## underplay (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, considering i dont give my tax dollars to the federal reserve, im no slave  You, are the one supporting slavery.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 16, 2010)

It's fucked up you are talking about voting AGAINST legalization....

I don't care if the law says you have to wear a pink bandanna every time you smoke pot, legal is legal.

All those bitching about your "livelihood," what did you do before MMJ in Cali? Your free ride is over. I pray to god the rest of the people in your state are smart enough NOT TO VOTE AGAINST LEGALIZATION!

Repeat this out loud, "by voting against prop 19 I am voting against marijuana legalization in California." 

That really what you're shooting for?

Pathetic

And green team, did you let your 3 year old kid start responding for you? Wow


----------



## miteubhi? (Sep 16, 2010)

You haven't even read the bill. The taxation, regulation and control act of 2010. 

That's what it's called.

Go read it.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 16, 2010)

It could be the fucking fairy godmother nazi pimp slap act, if it legalizes pot it's a good thing. Pull your head out of your ass. This is LEGALIZATION. If you can't compete, get out of the game


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 16, 2010)

Needofweed said:


> Im not lying ok so dont start with your shit this is fact the thing is you and so many other people simply dont understand the law im not against leganization im against prop19I would father wait 2 more years for a better prop to come along(cause they will) instead of voteing for this trash


But I just quoted you in a post made like 2 days ago where you were talking about how you are against legalization. Need me to do that again? 

I'm sorry for saying all this, but I've got to call it how I see it. Right now, I see someone who's saying whatever they think sounds good at the time with no regard for facts or the truth. You've said two things that are directly the opposite of each other. You've said you're against legalization and now in a couple days have changed your story and are claiming to be for legalization but against prop 19.

Now when you do stuff like that, then why should we believe you when you keep posting about how prop 19 will take away medical patients rights? Why would anyone believe what you're saying over the legal opinion of J. David Nick, who is the original MMJ lawyer?


----------



## vertise (Sep 16, 2010)

this defeat big business idea is just plain stupid. Big business' will always always be there. My problem is why the fuck should i go to jail because i smoke and grow weed. You should just post the argument "stop big business, grow illegaly and support local prisons."


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 16, 2010)

i dont grow or smoke illegaly.
and i want to see this post that i said im against legalization


----------



## vertise (Sep 16, 2010)

So what are you worried about if prop 19 passes. Techn yes you do btw. Still illegal federally. If this passes you will see more states following in california's footsteps. Just like they did medicinally.


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah and gambling and prostitution is illegal federally but look at nevada.


----------



## vertise (Sep 17, 2010)

um gambling is not illegal federally nor is prostitution. They have federal guidlines yes but is it illegal...NO. You could simply see this via the state to state powerball and mega millions. Look up the laws and you will see they are not.


----------



## vertise (Sep 17, 2010)

The federal government has left it open for the states to decide if gambling and prostitution is legal or illegal. The federal government however has already made the decision that marijuana is illegal and that states tech are not allowed to decide. Hense the DEA


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 17, 2010)

prop19 is a peace of crap prop.
i smoke grow and buy legaly right now tax free.
in other words heres prop19 in a nutshell........government says give me as much money as i want and ill let you smoke grow and buy restricted amount of weed , and people say ok heres my wallet.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 17, 2010)

Needofweed said:


> prop19 is a peace of crap prop.
> i smoke grow and buy legaly right now tax free.
> in other words heres prop19 in a nutshell........government says give me as much money as i want and ill let you smoke grow and buy restricted amount of weed , and people say ok heres my wallet.


Then why are some dispensaries charging $65+ an eighth???


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 17, 2010)

i dont know

the same reasons big corporate marijuana will, 
people will pay


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 17, 2010)

Needofweed said:


> and i want to see this post that i said im against legalization





Needofweed said:


> that what we need he in cali is decriminalized
> not legalization


post #10 of this threadhttps://www.rollitup.org/legalization-marijuana/366167-say-no-pot-walmarts-now.html#post4646477



Needofweed said:


> i believe in decriminalization of cannabis,not legalization.


post #14 of this thread
https://www.rollitup.org/legalization-marijuana/353967-voting-against-prop-19-means-2.html

That's twice this week I've seen you post that you're against legalization.

Now you're running around claiming to support legalization, just not prop 19.

Basically, I've just proved you're full of shit. Sorry dude, but you forced me to do it. You can't just run around saying whatever the hell you think sounds good with no concern for the truth. You've done way too much of that.

I wouldn't bring this up if you made those posts 6 months ago and changed your mind. But those posts are from 2-3 days ago! On the 15th you claim to be against legalization, on the 16th you claim to be for it. Congrats, you've just been exposed and lost any credibility. 

You're just another example of people willing to say anything true or not to opposed prop 19. If prop 19 was really as bad as you claim, you wouldn't need to lie so much to oppose it.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 17, 2010)

Needofweed said:


> yeah and gambling and prostitution is illegal federally but look at nevada.


yeah, there's no legal gambling in cali. lol


----------



## 420God (Sep 17, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> post #10 of this threadhttps://www.rollitup.org/legalization-marijuana/366167-say-no-pot-walmarts-now.html#post4646477
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Gettin sick of these guys that can't see the bigger picture. If it wasn't for big business this wouldn't even be a subject of discussion. The government isn't doing this because a bunch of stoners are asking to have it legalized.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 17, 2010)

Needofweed said:


> prop19 is a peace of crap prop.
> i smoke grow and buy legaly right now tax free.


Translation: I gots mine. What the hell do I care if other people aren't protected. 

When I was in college the police walked into my house because they claimed to smell marijuana. They found a bong and ~1gram. Then they tore my apartment apart searching unsuccessfully for more. Then they wrote me a ticket. Years after that I was denied for several jobs because of that. 

Shit like that still happens all the time all over Cali. Prop 19 stops that.

Even the most casual smoker who would never even think about having a 215 card deserves protection from having their lives damaged over prohibition. Prop 19 gives them some. It's true that prop 19 doesn't offer full protection and is not the end of prohibition. But it's a damn good start towards that goal.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 17, 2010)

420God said:


> Nice. Gettin sick of these guys that can't see the bigger picture. If it wasn't for big business this wouldn't even be a subject of discussion.


Hey, if Rich Lee wants to grow a warehouse full of ditch weed, who am I to say he doesn't have the right? 

If people don't want corporate mass produced bud then all they need to do is not buy it. There will always be a market for top shelf bud in Cali. Cali folks know their herb. 

To those people who are worried about being put out of business by large scale cash cropping, I have an easy solution for you. Grow better bud than they do. If you grow superior bud, you'll always be able to sell it.


----------



## Smrt (Sep 17, 2010)

Legal or not, I'll smoke it and grow it. Fuck the feds, they just wanna reap the benefits off it. Im all about goin against the grain. If it's going to be legalized do you think it will be to our benefit ? I highly fuckin doubt it.


----------



## 420God (Sep 17, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> Hey, if Rich Lee wants to grow a warehouse full of ditch weed, who am I to say he doesn't have the right?
> 
> If people don't want corporate mass produced bud then all they need to do is not buy it. There will always be a market for top shelf bud in Cali. Cali folks know their herb.
> 
> To those people who are worried about being put out of business by large scale cash cropping, I have an easy solution for you. Grow better bud than they do. If you grow superior bud, you'll always be able to sell it.


I'm not even near Cali and have probably never smoked MJ half as good as they grow there but that's why I support prop 19. Without it, there's nothing else. Within a few years of Cali passing 19 it will spread, and quickly. After that we can deal with the laws and how to work around them as we always have.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 17, 2010)

Alcohol is against prop 19, go figure.

More people who don't want competition


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 17, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> Translation: I gots mine. What the hell do I care if other people aren't protected.
> 
> When I was in college the police walked into my house because they claimed to smell marijuana. They found a bong and ~1gram. Then they tore my apartment apart searching unsuccessfully for more. Then they wrote me a ticket. Years after that I was denied for several jobs because of that.
> 
> ...


If you read this post and still vote no on 19 then you are scum.


----------



## Smrt (Sep 18, 2010)

Read the fineprint first, Im sure there's alot more to the picture than meets the eye. Something tells me there's grey areas in there designed to fuck the average smoker for some stupid reason. Can you tell I dont trust the feds yet ? Usually when they do shit like this we always end up fucked somehow. I just dont believe its going to be to our benefit 100%, whats in it for them ???


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 18, 2010)

Smrt said:


> Read the fineprint first, Im sure there's alot more to the picture than meets the eye. Something tells me there's grey areas in there designed to fuck the average smoker for some stupid reason.


There are grey areas in prop 215. Is that bad too?


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 18, 2010)

Cal NORML Release Sept. 1, 2010
According to data from the Bureau of Criminal Statistics, California reported nearly the same number of marijuana arrests in 2009 as in the previous, record year.
In 2009, there were 17,008 felony and 61,164 misdemeanor marijuana arrests, for a total of 78,172. In 2008, there were 17,126 felonies and 61,388 misdemeanors, for a total of 78,514. This was the highest number of arrests since marijuana was decriminalized in 1976.
Arrests for other drugs have been declining. Narcotics (heroin & cocaine) arrests plummeted to 43,956, down 17% since last year. Arrests for dangerous drugs have fallen 33% since 2006.
A bill to make possession of less than one ounce of marijuana an infraction rather than a misdemeanor, SB 1449 by Sen. Mark Leno, is currently headed to the Governor's desk. The bill would result in some 60,000 fewer misdemeanor cases, saving the state millions of dollars in court & prosecution costs.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 18, 2010)

underplay said:


> Yea, im sure you want to keep your monopoly, go fuck yourself. Our founding fathers said it should be legal and accessible to everyone, not you selfish fucks.
> 
> Guess what im going to do when it becomes legal? Get a commercial license and sell it for $5 a gram, medical grade. Fuck your business over hard core.
> 
> Keep it medical? Deprive your fellow citizens of the basic rights they deserve? Your scum.


I really doubt your skills are up to the task.

If this paases, you'll see more schwag from wannabe growers than since the glut of seedy crap that came in from Mexico, in '68. $5/gram? Maybe $1.25.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 18, 2010)

underplay said:


> Pay the government for approval? Where the fuck in the bill does it say you have to pay to grow your own? It doesnt.
> 
> Dude, your scum, your pathetic. You dont support what this country was founded on, you support slavery. I hope you get arrested and go to prison and get ass raped.


Well, this is who's voting FOR 19?

Did you vote for George Bush, as well? Your thinking seems to be on that level.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 18, 2010)

ColoradoLove said:


> It could be the fucking fairy godmother nazi pimp slap act, if it legalizes pot it's a good thing. Pull your head out of your ass. This is LEGALIZATION. If you can't compete, get out of the game



Didn't they teach you to read, in Colorado?

It DOES NOT legalize shit.

It lets you grow or buy weed, if you're willing to pay the price!

$15.000 annually in Rancho Cordova is just the beginning.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 18, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> post #10 of this threadhttps://www.rollitup.org/legalization-marijuana/366167-say-no-pot-walmarts-now.html#post4646477
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Prop 19 were about legalization you might have a case.

Unfortunately it is only about offering small jurisdictions a way to cash in or prohibit Cannabis through rediculous fees and taxes.

Read 19 again, with that in mind.

Or enjoy trying to make a profit with a $600/sq ft tax.(You think RC will be the only one?)


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 18, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Didn't they teach you to read, in Colorado?
> 
> It DOES NOT legalize shit.


lying. 



> It lets you grow or buy weed, if you're willing to pay the price!


 
lying again. 

You're implying that you have to pay a fee in order to grow under prop 19. No where does prop 19 include a fee for growing bud. 

Why do you need to lie so much to oppose prop 19?


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 18, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> If you read this post and still vote no on 19 then you are scum.


The first time my wife is without her meds due to Prop 19, I'll be in the Bay Area taking my meds from the greed heads supporting this bill.

Maybe I'll go to jail, but I'll get out of jail before the prop 19 supporter gets out of the urn.

How is that for selfish.

You base your stand on self interest, so I will too.

For a few thousand dollars a day, you can hire Blackwater to protect you. You'll need it.

Fucking with the status quo has a way of organizing opposition.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 18, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> If Prop 19 were about legalization you might have a case.


No. I definitely proved my case. That is indisputable. Notice he didn't refute my post? 

He claimed that he did not support prohibition and I called him out on his lie. I showed two instances from this week where he admits to supporting prohibition. In those posts he did not say he supported legalization but was against prop 19 as he claimed. He directly stated he was outright against ending prohibition. That is solid proof he's a liar and what he says can't be taken at face value. 

It is direct proof. He got caught. It's indisputable. No amount of spin or bullshit you can say changes that.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 18, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Fuck you, Dimwit.


lol now you have turned to anger and hatred because your true motives have been outted. Game over.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 18, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> The first time my wife is without her meds due to Prop 19, I'll be in the Bay Area taking my meds from the greed heads supporting this bill.
> 
> Maybe I'll go to jail, but I'll get out of jail before the prop 19 supporter gets out of the urn.
> 
> ...


Where are you getting the idea that you wont be able to grow meds any longer?


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 18, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> Translation: I gots mine. What the hell do I care if other people aren't protected.
> 
> When I was in college the police walked into my house because they claimed to smell marijuana. They found a bong and ~1gram. Then they tore my apartment apart searching unsuccessfully for more. Then they wrote me a ticket. Years after that I was denied for several jobs because of that.
> 
> ...


Silly argument. You're in this for the money. Claiming otherwise is lying.

All the pot head will be guaranteed with Prop 19 is that he will pay top dollar for schwag.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 18, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> There are grey areas in prop 215. Is that bad too?


And after 14 years, most of the loose ends have been "hashed" out.

Now you want to wipe that out and start over?

Vote NO on prop 19.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 18, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> lying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody claiming literacy should understand this is precisely what Prop 19 does. Just READ THE FUCKING NAME OF THE BILL.

I'll be happy to support any bill that protects our rights as medical marijuana patients.

Prop 19 doesn't, Liar.

The big lie(your method) only works if no opposition steps forward.

Here I am, and here I'll be, as long as greed(you) is represented in this debate.

You call names, but refuse to address the specifics of the proposition, BECAUSE YOU KNOW YOU ARE WRONG.

LOL


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 18, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> No. I definitely proved my case. That is indisputable. Notice he didn't refute my post?
> 
> He claimed that he did not support prohibition and I called him out on his lie. I showed two instances from this week where he admits to supporting prohibition. In those posts he did not say he supported legalization but was against prop 19 as he claimed. He directly stated he was outright against ending prohibition. That is solid proof he's a liar and what he says can't be taken at face value.
> 
> It is direct proof. He got caught. It's indisputable. No amount of spin or bullshit you can say changes that.


Saying something is so doesn't mean it is. 

Especially from a tainted source, like yourself.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 18, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Where are you getting the idea that you wont be able to grow meds any longer?


My grow isn't protected under Prop 19. 300 square feet, approved by the local police. You want to take 92% of my capacity, when it just covers our current needs.

I will maintain my wife's meds, even it if it ends badly for the "legal" commercial growers.

Remember, you can do whatever you want, as long as you're willing to face the consequences.

If I have to choose between my wife's survival, and your well being, you won't survive.

We fought a decade long battle to reach our current compromise with the local justice system.

Take that away, and I become your worst enemy.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 18, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> My grow isn't protected under Prop 19. 300 square feet, approved by the local police. You want to take 92% of my capacity, when it just covers our current needs.
> 
> I will maintain my wife's meds, even it if it ends badly for the "legal" commercial growers.
> 
> ...


prop 19 doesnt change prop 215 and your doctors rec


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 18, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> If I have to choose between my wife's survival, and your well being, you won't survive.


What does this even mean? Im just a guy who enjoys pot and wants to see it un-demonized and prices drop. You should consider going to some sort of psychiatrist.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 18, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> prop 19 doesnt change prop 215 and your doctors rec


in fact, nothing can. The supreme court has already ruled that it is unconstitutional to pass a limit contradicting a doctors rec. Anyone who says otherwise is just trying to mislead people.


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 18, 2010)

Its just too bad that the first oppurtunity for so called "legalization" has to be wrapped up in a shitty piece of legislation, I mean this bill will allow different cities/counties to impose outrageous taxes on these gifts of "sq ft" that I couldnt fit one outdoor plant in. Whos to say that after a year or two every city in California wont be charging X amount of dollars to grow some plants, why should anyone have to pay a fee on square footage for growing on their own land or property. Everything at this point is speculation as to what will really happen, but this bill is designed purely to tax and regulate MJ, which isnt bad if it set-up some sort of standard taxing, not leaving it up to all these individual jurisdictions to decide how greedy they will be. In the end this bill will end up hurting alot of people, while making others a ton of money and its not going to be the average grower that prospers thats for sure, but hey maybe its a step in the right direction, but no one actually knows what the effects will end being. Vote how you want, I honestly havent decided and hopefully it doesnt effect prop 215, but even that is up for debate.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 18, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> prop 19 doesnt change prop 215 and your doctors rec


Prove it.

(Hint: The text of prop 19 is inadequate.)


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 18, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> What does this even mean? Im just a guy who enjoys pot and wants to see it un-demonized and prices drop. You should consider going to some sort of psychiatrist.


You threaten our well being. Claiming no responsibility for the consequences of your support is no excuse.

My wife has recovered from cancer three times.

She has been cancer free for twenty years, since she started using Cannabis at saturation levels(about ten pounds, annually. Steve Kubby uses about 15 pounds).

Reduce her supply and you are killing her.

If a doctor were to refuse your seriously ill spouse treatment because it would interfere with his golf game, how would you react?

For us, it's life and death. For you, convenience.


----------



## vertise (Sep 18, 2010)

I posted on another prop 19 thread a article about famous marijuana lawyer in california, and his breakdown of prop 19. The wording he says does not infact affect 215. Those who medically have a doctor recommendation to grow larger operations can do so without a problem under prop 19. Common misconception about prop 19 is taking its wording to literal, which laws are not. He points out that one must understand the law and how certain words are interpreted. Rather then taking the literal meaning. Basically it will not cause prop 215 patients any problems. If that makes some sort of sense.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey Veggie, imagine if you were unable to grow meds for your wife because you werent capable of doing it for reasons other than legality or grow restrictions. A lot of people that need 10lbs annually are unable to afford that at current pricing. MJ becoming legal will allow for more reliable meds at lower prices than current market. MJ legalized will save lives.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 18, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Hey Veggie, imagine if you were unable to grow meds for your wife because you werent capable of doing it for reasons other than legality or grow restrictions. A lot of people that need 10lbs annually are unable to afford that at current pricing. MJ becoming legal will allow for more reliable meds at lower prices than current market. MJ legalized will save lives.


Pot, available for sale, won't be cheaper, unless it is black market. I don't ever want to be forced to break the law for pot, again. 

All protestations aside, prop 19 is so poorly written that its supporters must explain that the bill doesn't mean what it says it means?

No on 19, and write something better.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 18, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Hey Veggie, imagine if you were unable to grow meds for your wife because you werent capable of doing it for reasons other than legality or grow restrictions. A lot of people that need 10lbs annually are unable to afford that at current pricing. MJ becoming legal will allow for more reliable meds at lower prices than current market. MJ legalized will save lives.


The real point is that I believed in Cannabis and chose to risk everything to provide for wife. It works.

We've been through the shit to reach this relatively stable situation.

I'm too old to fight those battles again.


----------



## Prop19fan (Sep 18, 2010)

wow, look at the selfishness and the greed.people who run small businesses asking stoners on rollitup.org to vote "NO" on legalization. I had to quit smoking years ago for my jobs, one being a fed job. Being sober and bord as fuck is just not for me. I am not and never want to be straight edge. When I smoke I love life more. I had a fucked up childhood (boo hoo for me who gives a damn) I have trouble having feelings and am a very cold hearted individual. I can feel love for my kids. I feel passion for my wife. I love exercising. Sounds stupid right, but I did lose 85 pounds when I was smoking. If you are here to tell good people that you should remain in power just because you put all of your eggs in running a dispensory you should be ashamed of your self. You're just as bad as the multi-billion dollar companies you berate so much.

THIS IS THE FIRST STEP TO DECRIMINALIZATION. I do not know of a society that has gone from treating something with a prison sentence (such as a class 1 drug which pot is still classified) to it being completely decriminalized with no steps in between. 
Use your brain, every destination or journey has steps, and if dispensaries have to go the way of the whip and buggie then good riddance. Just know, you will never be forgotten as a step to legalization and eventually as a step to decriminalization. You have done well, you have served the public well, here comes the automobile, now please step aside.

God bless you all.

VOTE YES ON PROP 19!

P.s. My first post and it's my birthday!


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 18, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> The real point is that I believed in Cannabis and chose to risk everything to provide for wife. It works.
> 
> We've been through the shit to reach this relatively stable situation.
> 
> I'm too old to fight those battles again.


So what do you recommend to other patients who need 10lb a year but cant grow their own?


----------



## vertise (Sep 18, 2010)

that they suffer


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 18, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Reduce her supply and you are killing her.
> 
> If a doctor were to refuse your seriously ill spouse treatment because it would interfere with his golf game, how would you react?


No one is reducing your supply. The California supreme court has already ruled that it's unconstitutional to set a limit that goes against a doctors recommendation. 

But that doesn't matter to you. The facts, supreme court rulings, contents on the actually law, truth, etc.. none of that matters to you. For some reason you could care less about the reality of the situation. You won't let anything get in the way of your paranoid crackpot theories about prop 19. 

Even the original prop 215 lawyer himself gave an analysis of prop 19 stating in no uncertain terms that prop 19 doesn't effect medical limits. But that's doesn't matter to you either. You'd rather believe some random crackpot blogger because it fits into your paranoia better.


----------



## vertise (Sep 18, 2010)

this prop would help more people rather then hurt


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 18, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> All protestations aside, prop 19 is so poorly written that its supporters must explain that the bill doesn't mean what it says it means?


Exactly what they said about prop 215. 



> No on 19, and write something better.


It cost ~ 2 million dollars to get prop 19 put on the ballot. Who's going to pay for this non-existent ballot measure to get put on the ballot? 

Hey, if you want to right a ballot measure that has no limitations and bans massive scale growing and you're willing to pay the 2 million dollars, I'd vote for it over prop 19. unfortunately it's been 70 years and that hasn't passed in any state. Maybe if I wait another 70 years we'll get a better ballot measure!


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 19, 2010)

Prop19fan said:


> wow, look at the selfishness and the greed.people who run small businesses asking stoners on rollitup.org to vote "NO" on legalization. I had to quit smoking years ago for my jobs, one being a fed job. Being sober and bord as fuck is just not for me. I am not and never want to be straight edge. When I smoke I love life more. I had a fucked up childhood (boo hoo for me who gives a damn) I have trouble having feelings and am a very cold hearted individual. I can feel love for my kids. I feel passion for my wife. I love exercising. Sounds stupid right, but I did lose 85 pounds when I was smoking. If you are here to tell good people that you should remain in power just because you put all of your eggs in running a dispensory you should be ashamed of your self. You're just as bad as the multi-billion dollar companies you berate so much.
> 
> THIS IS THE FIRST STEP TO DECRIMINALIZATION. I do not know of a society that has gone from treating something with a prison sentence (such as a class 1 drug which pot is still classified) to it being completely decriminalized with no steps in between.
> Use your brain, every destination or journey has steps, and if dispensaries have to go the way of the whip and buggie then good riddance. Just know, you will never be forgotten as a step to legalization and eventually as a step to decriminalization. You have done well, you have served the public well, here comes the automobile, now please step aside.
> ...


You have two posts on this site. don't have the courage of your convictions?

What are you, 21?


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 19, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> Exactly what they said about prop 215.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they were right. It took most of 14 years to stop persecuting patients.

Two million to get a crappy Proposition on the ballot?

What a waste.

That would have been better spent helping others like my wife.

I'm sure you'll be donating ten pounds to each person who needs it, when you start your commercial grow?


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 19, 2010)

If Prop 19 were what it claims to be, I think the Examiner would support it...

*From: *ELLEN KOMP
*Date: *September 15, 2010
*Subject: **SF Chronicle: Prop 19: Vote no*


http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/09/15/ED3R1FE16O.DTL


San Francisco Chronicle


Proposition 19: Vote no
Wednesday, September 15, 2010


Even Californians who support the legalization of marijuana should be
extremely wary of Proposition 19. This is a seriously flawed initiative
with contradictions and complications that would invite legal chaos and,
more than likely, fail to deliver its promised economic benefits.


We agree with the architects of Prop. 19 that the "war on drugs" -
especially as it applies to marijuana - has been an abject failure. Laws
against personal possession are widely ignored, they are enforced unevenly
and they divert law enforcement and the courts from more pressing
priorities. The result is a flourishing underground economy that allows
marijuana to escape taxation and regulation while bestowing profits on
criminal enterprises.


If this were simply a referendum on the status quo, and the ability of a
21-or-older Californian to possess an ounce or less for personal use, it
might be an easy "yes" vote. It is not. It is a law that goes too far in
endowing rights for the cultivation, possession and use of marijuana.


Among the specific problems:


Workplace: A nondiscrimination clause would prevent employers from firing
or disciplining workers who used marijuana unless an employer could prove
that job performance was impaired. Pre-employment testing would be banned.
Conflicts with federal law abound. For example, the feds require operators
of planes, trains, trucks and buses to be removed from their jobs if they
test positive for any narcotic.


Tax and regulation: The measure establishes no state controls over
distribution and product standards; it does nothing to help cure the
state's budget deficit. A seriously gridlocked Legislature, which kept its
distance from the medical marijuana mess, would have to decide whether to
take on such issues. In the meantime, Prop. 19 allows the 58 counties and
hundreds of cities to come up with their own taxation and regulatory
schemes. In this critical element of legalization, Prop. 19 is more akin
to the chaotic approach taken with medical marijuana than to the heavily
taxed-and-regulated treatment of alcohol.


Cultivation: Property owners throughout the state would have a right to
establish a 5-by-5-foot plot of cannabis plants for personal consumption -
a right that could not be usurped by local ordinance. Anyone familiar with
the stench and potential height of marijuana plants might pause at the
thought of their proliferation in the neighborhood.


Transit: The proposition does not affect current laws against driving
while impaired by cannabis, but it does allow passengers to smoke in a
moving vehicle, proponents acknowledge. This is another element of 219
[sic] that that defies common sense.


The experience of Proposition 215, the 1996 initiative that legalized the
use of medical marijuana, illustrates the danger of voting for a concept
instead of the language of a ballot measure. The loosely drawn Prop. 215
continues to be a nightmare for many communities. Los Angeles is trying to
shut down hundreds of dispensaries. Even the laid-back coastal towns of
Santa Cruz and Arcata found themselves putting moratoriums on new
dispensaries.


Fresno County Supervisors this week voted to ban outdoor medical marijuana
gardens after four reports of gunfire - including a fatal shooting by a
homeowner who claimed an intruder was out to steal his pot.


If Prop. 19 were to pass, such outdoor gardens would not be limited to
ostensible medical-marijuana patients. They could show up in any backyard,
in any town - and local governments would be powerless to stop them.


Don't vote the slogan or the concept. Inspect the details. No on 19​


----------



## tc1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry veggie ...

Your "I gots mine" attitude towards legalization doesn't fly with me.

The SAME people you're telling can't have marijuana for recreational use are the SAME people who fought for you and/or your wife to be able to use medical marijuana "legally".

Shame on you for turning your back on the people who made your current situation possible in the first place.



And lol @ "bad for small business". You can't name a SINGLE fact that this would happen. And even if it did ... I'll take FREEDOM over PROFIT any day.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 19, 2010)

tc1 said:


> Sorry veggie ...
> 
> Your "I gots mine" attitude towards legalization doesn't fly with me.
> 
> ...


If you refuse to take me at my word regarding my motives and situation, you are irrelevant.

You choose not to inform yourself of the issues, so vote for your taxes.

I'll go back underground, if necessary.


----------



## tc1 (Sep 19, 2010)

What a great retort ...

"You don't agree with me so you're irrelevant"


How relevant will you feel if and when Prop 19 passes?


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 19, 2010)

It appears that there is a growing contingent of marijuana users and people associated with the industry who are fighting against efforts to make it legal for all adults. Marijuana users are an extremely diverse group. Whether it be medical or recreational use, they can be found in almost every demographic imaginable in America. As such, there are a wide variety of opinions on how marijuana should be treated by society at large, as well as how to achieve such goals. This shouldnt be surprising, and there is always room for debate on what the best models and methods for reform should be. Recently, however, a disturbing trend has emerged.
It appears that there is a growing contingent of marijuana users and people associated with the industry, both legal and illicit, who are actively fighting against efforts to make marijuana legal for all adults. There are several arguments being thrown around to defend the status quo of marijuana prohibition. Some of those arguments are well intentioned but shortsighted. Some are downright malicious. The one commonality they have is their divisive effect on the movement at a time when unity is crucial to finally end the governments war on marijuana users.
A common complaint is that, in a regulated marijuana market, big corporations will push out small businesses. This is an understandable fear, especially to someone who has spent his or her life, and risked imprisonment and persecution, trying to run a marijuana-related business. These people surely do not want to see a culture and industry that they love taken over by corporate interests and diluted. But corporations already control marijuana.
They are the cartels that heavily influence the market and bring death to our borders and our inner cities. They are the prison-builders that lobby for harsher sentencing so they can keep the cells full and the cash flowing. They are the pharmaceutical companies that stonewall cannabinoid research so they can keep pushing expensive pills.
Of course some big businesses are going to see opportunity in a newly legal and regulated marijuana market and will try to take advantage of it. And surely some of their practices will be detestable. Marijuana consumers have a right to choose, though. Big businesses cannot ruin marijuana any more than Coors has ruined beer. As with alcohol, with its thriving microbrew industry, there will inevitably be a large market for higher-quality, locally grown marijuana.
Another popular attack against potential reforms is that they do not go far enough. There are many people who feel very strongly about securing certain protections, whether they be the right to grow at home, amnesty for marijuana prisoners, personal possession limits, and so on. The most vocal among them feel so strongly that they would rather see a decent bill fail than pass without their inclusion.
While we can sit around dreaming about what the country would be like with perfect marijuana laws, the political reality is that we cannot get anywhere near there without taking incremental steps. We are fighting against more than seventy years of lies and propaganda, as well as entrenched corporate and government interests. By building on small victories, we can more easily pass improved laws and overturn bad portions of otherwise good laws. We cannot build on zero victories. While we sit around arguing about minor concessions and principles, people are going to jail or dying. We cannot afford to wait for the rest of the country to come around to the way of thinking of the more radical among us, even if we might agree with them.
The worst obstructionist arguments come from people who are doing just fine under prohibition. They come from the growers and dealers, who stand to lose a little bit of the tremendous amount of money they make in the illegal market. They come from the guys that think marijuana is only cool if it is unregulated, and dont want to lose their status. They come from the young adults who simply do not care if it is legal or not, because they are going to do it anyway.
Never mind that their lifestyles come at the expense of others freedom! In all seriousness, if you want to be a cool, wealthy outlaw, here is some advice: develop a personality, and buy a motorcycle. The rest of us are sick of living our lives on the lam for you. If you cannot support marijuana reform because of such selfish reasoning, please remove yourself from the debate.
The time has never been better for making real progress in marijuana reform. As we propose new changes and laws, everyone should get a chance to voice their opinions or concerns. When we have a chance to pass improved marijuana laws, however, we need to present a united front. As long as someone can be arrested for marijuana in the United States, we need to support each other  even if we, as individuals, do not get exactly what we want. For registered voters in California, this means coming out to the polls on November 2 to vote yes on Proposition 19.
*Source:* AlterNet (US Web)


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 19, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> You are WRONG.


Answer my question please sir. If a patient needed 10lb a year in the current state of MMJ, and was unable to grow their own, then how would you suggest they get their medication? They gonna have to pay over $48k in a year. Start thinking about people other than yourself please.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 19, 2010)

Were this your own, I might give it some credence, but my personal contacts make me believe most dispensary owners and doctors support the Proposition. It has also been my experience their minds are changed once the realize what could happen to the patients they serve. Of course, as a group, they're brighter, better educated and more experienced than the knee jerk types supporting this bill. That's anyone who thinks this thing is about legalization, without even reading the title of the proposition; *Regulate, Control and Tax Cannabis Act of 2010.

*I see nothing about legalization.



Sure Shot said:


> It appears that there is a growing contingent of marijuana users and people associated with the industry who are fighting against efforts to make it legal for all adults. Marijuana users are an extremely diverse group. Whether it be medical or recreational use, they can be found in almost every demographic imaginable in America. As such, there are a wide variety of opinions on how marijuana should be treated by society at large, as well as how to achieve such goals. This shouldn&#8217;t be surprising, and there is always room for debate on what the best models and methods for reform should be. Recently, however, a disturbing trend has emerged.
> It appears that there is a growing contingent of marijuana users and people associated with the industry, both legal and illicit, who are actively fighting against efforts to make marijuana legal for all adults. There are several arguments being thrown around to defend the status quo of marijuana prohibition. Some of those arguments are well intentioned but shortsighted. Some are downright malicious. The one commonality they have is their divisive effect on the movement at a time when unity is crucial to finally end the government&#8217;s war on marijuana users.
> A common complaint is that, in a regulated marijuana market, big corporations will push out small businesses. This is an understandable fear, especially to someone who has spent his or her life, and risked imprisonment and persecution, trying to run a marijuana-related business. These people surely do not want to see a culture and industry that they love taken over by corporate interests and diluted. But corporations already control marijuana.
> They are the cartels that heavily influence the market and bring death to our borders and our inner cities. They are the prison-builders that lobby for harsher sentencing so they can keep the cells full and the cash flowing. They are the pharmaceutical companies that stonewall cannabinoid research so they can keep pushing expensive pills.
> ...


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 19, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Answer my question please sir. If a patient needed 10lb a year in the current state of MMJ, and was unable to grow their own, then how would you suggest they get their medication? They gonna have to pay over $48k in a year. Start thinking about people other than yourself please.


Until you've donated what I have to the desperately ill, shut the fuck up.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 19, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Until you've donated what I have to the desperately ill, shut the fuck up.


Answer the question sir. Please dont result to hatred and negativity.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 19, 2010)

tc1 said:


> What a great retort ...
> 
> "You don't agree with me so you're irrelevant"
> 
> ...


I'm the guy you'll be asking how you fix the mess.


----------



## tc1 (Sep 19, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Were this your own, I might give it some credence, but my personal contacts make me believe most dispensary owners and doctors support the Proposition. It has also been my experience their minds are changed once the realize what could happen to the patients they serve. Of course, as a group, they're brighter, better educated and more experienced than the knee jerk types supporting this bill. That's anyone who thinks this thing is about legalization, without even reading the title of the proposition; *Regulate, Control and Tax Cannabis Act of 2010.
> 
> *I see nothing about legalization.


So because the word "legalization" isn't in the title .... the proposition isn't about legalization?

You have GOT to be kidding me? Have you even read Prop 19 or are you simply attempting to make a worthless argument based on semantics

What part of:

_Section 3: *Lawful Activities*
Article 5 of Chapter 5 of Division 10 of the Health and Safety Code, commencing with section 11300 is added to read:
Section 11300: Personal Regulation and Controls
(a) Notwithstanding any other provision of law, *it is lawful and shall not be a public offense under California law* for any person 21 years of age or older to:
(i) Personally possess, process, share, or transport not more than one ounce of cannabis, solely for that individual&#8217;s personal consumption, and not for sale.
(ii) Cultivate, on private property by the owner, lawful occupant, or other lawful resident or guest of the private property owner or lawful occupant, cannabis plants for personal consumption only, in an area of not more than twenty-five square feet per private residence or, in the absence of any residence, the parcel. Cultivation on leased or rented property may be subject to approval from the owner of the property. Provided that, nothing in this section shall permit unlawful or unlicensed cultivation of cannabis on any public lands._

is unclear?


----------



## miteubhi? (Sep 19, 2010)

Just welcome the shackles of government into your garden. 

The reasoning behind the bill was to get ignorant people to vote for it.

The corporations and politicians are way ahead of y'all who think it's going to be anything like legalization.

You see what you like.


----------



## tc1 (Sep 19, 2010)

miteubhi? said:


> *Just welcome the shackles of government into your garden. *
> 
> The reasoning behind the bill was to get ignorant people to vote for it.
> 
> ...


_Section 11303: Seizure_
_(a) Notwithstanding sections 11470 and 11479 of the Health and Safety Code or any other provision of law, *no state or local law enforcement agency or official shall attempt to, threaten to, or in fact seize or destroy any cannabis plant, cannabis seeds or cannabis* that is lawfully cultivated, processed, transported, possessed, possessed for sale, sold or used in compliance with this Act or any local government ordinance, law or regulation adopted pursuant to this Act._​


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 19, 2010)

miteubhi? said:


> Just welcome the shackles of government into your garden
> 
> .


How melodramatic. This does not effect medicinal gardening. It allows recreational.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 19, 2010)

tc1 said:


> _Section 11303: Seizure_
> _(a) Notwithstanding sections 11470 and 11479 of the Health and Safety Code or any other provision of law, *no state or local law enforcement agency or official shall attempt to, threaten to, or in fact seize or destroy any cannabis plant, cannabis seeds or cannabis* that is lawfully cultivated, processed, transported, possessed, possessed for sale, sold or used in compliance with this Act or any local government ordinance, law or regulation adopted pursuant to this Act._​


Precisely. 19 overrides anything in prop 215 that isn't specifically mentioned in 215.

So now instead of plant limits, that were overturned, we'll have a ridiculously small grow area, until some bright attorney decides to appeal, based on the fact that 25 sq. ft isn't enough room to grow one mature plant.

No on 19.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 19, 2010)

And when its legal prices drop making medication easier and less of a financial burden on patients.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 19, 2010)

tc1 said:


> So because the word "legalization" isn't in the title .... the proposition isn't about legalization?
> 
> You have GOT to be kidding me? Have you even read Prop 19 or are you simply attempting to make a worthless argument based on semantics
> 
> ...


Over and over.

Have your read the Health and safety codes that will be affected?

If not, you're uninformed, and therefore irrelevant.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 19, 2010)

The text of Prop 19. 

*Text of Proposition 19, the "Regulate, Control and Tax Cannabis Act of 2010" (California)*

*From Ballotpedia*

Jump to: navigation, search
_This page is the complete text of the act that will become law if the California Proposition 19, the Marijuana Legalization Initiative (2010) is approved._ *Contents*

[hide]


1 Section 1: Name
2 Section 2: Findings, Intent and Purposes 
2.1 A. Findings
2.2 B. Purposes
2.3 C. Intent

3 Section 3: Lawful Activities 
3.1 Section 11300: Personal Regulation and Controls
3.2 Section 11301: Commercial Regulations and Controls
3.3 Section 11302: Imposition and Collection of Taxes and Fees
3.4 Section 11303: Seizure
3.5 Section 11304: Effect of Act and Definitions

4 Section 4: Prohibition on Furnishing Marijuana to Minors
5 Section 5: Amendment
6 Section 6: Severability
7 External links
 
* Section 1: Name*

This Act shall be known as the "Regulate, Control and Tax Cannabis Act of 2010." 
* Section 2: Findings, Intent and Purposes *

This Act, adopted by the People of the State of California, makes the following Finding and Statement of Intent and Purpose: 
* A. Findings *



 California's laws criminalizing cannabis (marijuana) have failed and need to be reformed. Despite spending decades arresting millions of non-violent cannabis consumers, we have failed to control cannabis or reduce its availability.
 According to surveys, roughly 100 million Americans (around 1/3 of the country's population) acknowledge that they have used cannabis, 15 million of those Americans having consumed cannabis in the last month. Cannabis consumption is simply a fact of life for a large percentage of Americans.
 Despite having some of the strictest cannabis laws in the world, the United States has the largest number of cannabis consumers. The percentage of our citizens who consume cannabis is double that of the percentage of people who consume cannabis in the Netherlands, a country where the selling and adult possession of cannabis is allowed.
 According to The National Research Council's recent study of the 11 U.S. states where cannabis is currently decriminalized, there is little apparent relationship between severity of sanctions and the rate of consumption.
 Cannabis has fewer harmful effects than either alcohol or cigarettes, which are both legal for adult consumption. Cannabis is not physically addictive, does not have long term toxic effects on the body, and does not cause its consumers to become violent.
 There is an estimated $15 billion in illegal cannabis transactions in California each year. Taxing and regulating cannabis, like we do with alcohol and cigarettes, will generate billions of dollars in annual revenues for California to fund what matters most to Californians: jobs, health care, schools and libraries, roads, and more.
 California wastes millions of dollars a year targeting, arresting, trying, convicting, and imprisoning non-violent citizens for cannabis related offenses. This money would be better used to combat violent crimes and gangs.
 The illegality of cannabis enables for the continuation of an out-of-control criminal market, which in turn spawns other illegal and often violent activities. Establishing legal, regulated sales outlets would put dangerous street dealers out of business.
 * B. Purposes *

California
2010 propositions 

June 8 Proposition 13 Proposition 14 &#8226; Text Proposition 15 &#8226; Text Proposition 16 &#8226; Text Proposition 17 &#8226; Text November 2 Proposition 19 &#8226; *Text* Proposition 20 &#8226; Text Proposition 21 &#8226; Text Proposition 22 &#8226; Text Proposition 23 &#8226; Text Proposition 24 &#8226; Text Proposition 25 &#8226; Text Proposition 26 &#8226; Text Proposition 27 &#8226; Text 

 Reform California's cannabis laws in a way that will benefit our state.
 Regulate cannabis like we do alcohol: Allow adults to possess and consumes all amounts of cannabis.
 Implement a legal regulatory framework to give California more control over the cultivation, processing, transportation, distribution, and sales of cannabis.
 Implement a legal regulatory framework to better police and prevent access to and consumption of cannabis by minors in California.
 Put dangerous, underground street dealers out of business, so their influence in our communities will fade.
 Provide easier, safer access for patients who need cannabis for medical purposes.
 Ensure that if a city decides not to tax and regulate the sale of cannabis, that buying and selling cannabis within that city's limits remain illegal, but that the city's citizens still have the right to possess and consume small amounts, except as permitted under Health and Safety Sections 11362.5 and 11362.7 through 11362.9.
 Ensure that if a city decides it does want to tax and regulate the buying and selling of cannabis (to and from adults only), that a strictly controlled legal system is implemented to oversee and regulate cultivation, distribution, and sales, and that the city will have control over how and how much cannabis can be bought and sold, except as permitted under Health and Safety Sections 11362.5 and 11362.7 through 11362.9.
 Tax and regulate cannabis to generate billions of dollars for our state and local governments to fund what matters most: jobs, healthcare, schools and libraries, parks, roads, transportation, and more.
 Stop arresting thousands of non-violent cannabis consumers, freeing up Police resources and saving millions of dollars each year, which could be used for apprehending truly dangerous criminals and keeping them locked up, and for other essential state needs that lack funding.
 Allow the Legislature to adopt a statewide regulatory system for a commercial cannabis industry.
 Make cannabis available for scientific, medical, industrial, and research purposes.
 Permit California to fulfill the state's obligations under the United States Constitution to enact laws concerning health, morals, public welfare and safety within the State.
 Permit the cultivation of small amounts of cannabis for personal consumption.
 * C. Intent *



 This Act is intended to limit the application and enforcement of state and local laws relating to possession, transportation, cultivation, consumption and sale of cannabis, including but not limited to the following, whether now existing or adopted in Health and Safety Code sections 11014.5 and 11364.5 [relating to drug paraphernalia]; 11054 [relating to cannabis or tetrahydrocannabinols]; 11357 [relating to possession]; 11358 [relating to cultivation]; 11359 [possession for sale]; 11360 [relating to transportation and sales]; 11366 [relating to maintenance of places]; 11366.5 relating to use of property]; 11370 [relating to punishment]; 11470 [relating to forfeiture; 11479 [relating to seizure and destruction]; 11703 [relating to definitions regarding illegal substances l; 11705 [actions for use of illegal controlled substance l; Vehicle Code sections 23222 and 40000.15 [relating to possession].
 This Act is not intended to affect the application or enforcement of the following state laws relating to public health and safety or protection of children and others: Health and Safety Code sections 11357 [relating to possession on school grounds]; 11361 [relating to minors as amended herein]; 11379.6 [relating to chemical production]; 11532 relating to loitering to commit a crime or acts not authorized by law]; Vehicle Code section 23152 [relating to driving while under the influence]; Penal Code section 272 [relating contributing to the delinquency of a minor]; nor any law prohibiting use of controlled substances in the workplace or by specific persons whose jobs involve public safety.
 * Section 3: Lawful Activities *

Article 5 of Chapter 5 of Division 10 of the Health and Safety Code, commencing with section 11300 is added to read: 
* Section 11300: Personal Regulation and Controls *



 Notwithstanding any other provision of law, it is lawful and shall not be a public offense under California law for any person 21 years of age or older to:

 Personally possess, process, share, or transport not more than one ounce of cannabis, solely for that individual's personal consumption, and not for sale.
 Cultivate, on private property by the owner, lawful occupant, or other lawful resident or guest of the private property owner or lawful occupant, cannabis plants for personal consumption only, in an area of not more than twenty-five square feet per private residence or, in the absence of any residence, the parcel. Cultivation on leased or rented property may be subject to approval from the owner of the property. Provided that, nothing in this section shall permit unlawful or unlicensed cultivation of cannabis on any public lands.
 


 Possess on the premises where grown the living and harvested plants and results of any harvest and processing of plants lawfully cultivated pursuant to section 11300(a)(ii), for personal consumption.
 


 Possess objects, items, tools, equipment, products and materials associated with activities permitted under this subsection.
 

 "Personal consumption" shall include but is not limited to possession and consumption in any form, of cannabis in a residence or other non-public place, and shall include licensed premises open to the public authorized to permit on-premises consumption of cannabis by a local government pursuant to section 11301.

 "Personal consumption" shall not include, and nothing in this Act shall permit cannabis:


 possession for sale regardless of amount, except by a person who is licensed or permitted to do so under the terms of an ordinance adopted pursuant to section 11301;
 consumption in public or in a public place;
 consumption by the operator of any vehicle, boat or aircraft while it is being operated, or that impairs the operator;
 smoking cannabis in any space while minors are present.
 

 * Section 11301: Commercial Regulations and Controls *

Notwithstanding any other provision of state or local law, a local government may adopt ordinances, regulations, or other acts having the force of law to control, license, regulate, permit or otherwise authorize, with conditions, the following: 



 cultivation, processing, distribution, the safe and secure transportation, sale anc possession for sale of cannabis, but only by persons and in amounts lawfully authorized;

 retail sale of not more than one ounce per transaction, in licensed premises, to persons 21 years or older, for personal consumption and not for resale;

 appropriate controls on cultivation, transportation, sales, and consumption of cannabis to strictly prohibit access to cannabis by persons under the age of 21;

 age limits and controls to ensure that all persons present in, employed by, or in any way involved in the operation of, any such licensed premises are 21 or older;

 consumption of cannabis within licensed premises;

 safe and secure transportation of cannabis from a licensed premises for cultivation or processing, to a licensed premises for sale or on-premises consumption of cannabis;

 prohibit and punish through civil fines or other remedies the possession, sale, possession for sale, cultivation, processing, or transportation of cannabis that was not obtained lawfully from a person pursuant to this section or section 11300;

 appropriate controls on licensed premises for sale, cultivation, processing, or sale and on-premises consumption, of cannabis, including limits on zoning and land use, locations, size, hours of operation, occupancy, protection of adjoining and nearby properties and persons from unwanted exposure, advertising, signs and displays, and other controls necessary for protection of the public health and welfare;

 appropriate environmental and public health controls to ensure that any licensed premises minimizes any harm to the environment, adjoining and nearby landowners, and persons passing by;

 appropriate controls to restrict public displays, or public consumption of cannabis;

 appropriate taxes or fees pursuant to section 11302;

 such larger amounts as the local authority deems appropriate and proper under local circumstances, than those established under section 11300(a) for personal possession and cultivation, or under this section for commercial cultivation, processing, transportation and sale by persons authorized to do so under this section;

 any other appropriate controls necessary for protection of the public health and welfare.

 * Section 11302: Imposition and Collection of Taxes and Fees *

(a) Any ordinance, regulation or other act adopted pursuant to section 11301 may include imposition of appropriate general, special or excise, transfer or transaction taxes, benefit assessments, or fees, on any activity authorized pursuant to such enactment, in order to permit the local government to raise revenue, or to recoup any direct or indirect costs associated with the authorized activity, or the permitting or licensing scheme, including without limitation: administration; applications and issuance of licenses or permits; inspection of licensed premises and other enforcement of ordinances adopted under section 11301, including enforcement against unauthorized activities. 
(b) Any licensed premises shall be responsible for paying all federal, state and local taxes, fees, fines, penalties or other financial responsibility imposed on all or similarly situated businesses, facilities or premises, including without limitation income taxes, business taxes, license fees, and property taxes, without regard to or identification of the business or items or services sold. 
* Section 11303: Seizure *

(a) Notwithstanding sections 11470 and 11479 of the Health and Safety Code or any other provision of law, no state or local law enforcement agency or official shall attempt to, threaten to, or in fact seize or destroy any cannabis plant, cannabis seeds or cannabis that is lawfully cultivated, processed, transported, possessed, possessed for sale, sold or used in compliance with this Act or any local government ordinance, law or regulation adopted pursuant to this Act. 
* Section 11304: Effect of Act and Definitions *

(a) This Act shall not be construed to affect, limit or amend any statute that forbids impairment while engaging in dangerous activities such as driving, or that penalizes bringing cannabis to a school enrolling pupils in any grade from kindergarten through 12, inclusive. 
(b) Nothing in this Act shall be construed or interpreted to permit interstate or international transportation of cannabis. This Act shall be construed to permit a person to transport cannabis in a safe and secure manner from a licensed premises in one city or county to a licensed premises in another city or county pursuant to any ordinances adopted in such cities or counties, notwithstanding any other state law or the lack of any such ordinance in the intervening cities or counties. 
(c) No person shall be punished, fined, discriminated against, or be denied any right or privilege for lawfully engaging in any conduct permitted by this Act or authorized pursuant to Section 11301 of this Act. Provided however, that the existing right of an employer to address consumption that actually impairs job performance by an employee shall not be affected. 
(d) Definitions 
For purposes of this Act: 
(i) "Marijuana" and "cannabis" are interchangeable terms that mean all parts of the plant Genus Cannabis, whether growing or not; the resin extracted from any part of the plant; concentrated cannabis; edible products containing same; and every active compound, manufacture, derivative, or preparation of the plant, or resin. (ii) "One ounce" means 28.5 grams. (iii) For purposes of section 11300(a)(ii) "cannabis plant" means all parts of a living Cannabis plant. (iv) In determining whether an amount of cannabis is or is not in excess of the amounts permitted by this Act, the following shall apply: (a) only the active amount of the cannabis in an edible cannabis product shall be included; (b) living and harvested cannabis plants shall be assessed by square footage, not by weight in determining the amounts set forth in section 11300(a); (c) in a criminal proceeding a person accused of violating a limitation in this Act shall have the right to an affirmative defense that the cannabis was reasonably related to his or her personal consumption. (v) "residence" means a dwelling or structure, whether permanent or temporary, on private or public property, intended for occupation by a person or persons for residential purposes, and includes that portion of any structure intended for both commercial and residential purposes. (vi) "local government" means a city, county, or city and county. (vii) "licensed premises" is any commercial business, facility, building, land or area that has a license, permit or is otherwise authorized to cultivate, process, transport, sell, or permit on-premises consumption, of cannabis pursuant to any ordinance or regulation adopted by a local government pursuant to section 11301 , or any subsequently enacted state statute or regulation. * Section 4: Prohibition on Furnishing Marijuana to Minors *

Section 11361 of the Health and Safety Code is amended to read: 
Prohibition on Furnishing Marijuana to Minors 
(a) Every person 18 years of age or over who hires, employs, or uses a minor in transporting, carrying, selling, giving away, preparing for sale, or peddling any marijuana, who unlawfully sells, or offers to sell, any marijuana to a minor, or who furnishes, administers, or gives, or offers to furnish, administer, or give any marijuana to a minor under 14 years of age, or who induces a minor to use marijuana in violation of law shall be punished by imprisonment in the for a period of three, five, or seven years. 
(b) Every person 18 years of age or over who furnishes, administers, or gives, or offers to furnish, administer, or give, any marijuana to a minor 14 years of age or older shall be punished by imprisonment in the state prison for a period of three, four, or five years. 
(c) Every person 21 years of age or over who furnishes, administers, or gives, or offers to furnish, administer, or give, any marijuana to a person aged 18 years or older shall be punished by imprisonment in the state prison for a period of up to six months and be fined up to $1,000 for each offense.  
(d) In addition to the penalties above an person who is licensed, permitted or authorized to perform any act pursuant to Section 11301, who while so licensed, permitted or authorized negligently furnishes, administers, gives or sells, or offers to furnish, administer, give or sell any marijuana to any person younger than 21 years of age shall not be permitted to own, operate, be employed by, assist or enter any licensed premises authorized under Section 11301 for a period of one year. 
* Section 5: Amendment *

Pursuant to Article 2, section 10(c) of the California Constitution, this Act may be amended either by a subsequent measure submitted to a vote of the People at a statewide election; or by statute validly passed by the Legislature and signed by the Governor, but only to further the purposes of the Act. Such permitted amendments include but are not limited to: 
(a) Amendments to the limitations in section 11300, which limitations are minimum thresholds and the Legislature may adopt less restrictive limitations. 
(b) Statutes and authorize regulations to further the purposes of the Act to establish a statewide regulatory system for a commercial cannabis industry that address some or all of the items referenced in Sections 11301 and 11302. 
(c) Laws to authorize the production of hemp or non-active cannabis for horticultural and industrial purposes. 
* Section 6: Severability *

If any provision of this measure or the application thereof to any person or circumstance is held invalid, that invalidity shall not affect other provisions or applications of the measure that can be given effect without the invalid provision or application, and to this end the provisions of this measure are severable. 
*++Text of Proposition 19 ends here.++*


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 19, 2010)

ok dude damn, didnt need to write a bible about it lol 

I just dont like big government or big business.Any thing I can do to piss of or stop big business or big government ill do. I mean this prop was written for them they just threw that 5x5 grow your own area to entice people to vote and they know people would gorw there own anyways.

whats realy going on is The *Illuminati* is just trying to get everyone to stay hi all the time so they can come in and make us all slaves.They want to your life to be worthless.(this last part was a butch of crap execpt the part about The *Illuminati* trying to take us over buy legalizing mj, that shit is real.ha

Personaly I think more people will vote for prop 19 then there is living on earth.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 19, 2010)

lol now ur bringing secret society into the debate... awesome

Insults and conspiracy theories, very well played sirs.


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 19, 2010)

that shit is funny

Fact of the matter is 95% of voters aleady made there choice. So Ill see you at the polls


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 19, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Were this your own, I might give it some credence, but my personal contacts make me believe most dispensary owners and doctors support the Proposition. It has also been my experience their minds are changed once the realize what could happen to the patients they serve. Of course, as a group, they're brighter, better educated and more experienced than the knee jerk types supporting this bill. That's anyone who thinks this thing is about legalization, without even reading the title of the proposition; *Regulate, Control and Tax Cannabis Act of 2010.
> 
> *I see nothing about legalization.


My post was a response to the OP.
Prop 19 is bad for small business.

As to your comment that dispensary owners are somehow brighter, & more educated then the "knee jerk" supporters.


Here's a small list of PUBLIC supporters.



California NAACP - The California chapter of the National Association of Colored People "unconditionally" supports proposition 19.
CWA - Communication Workers of America announced their endorsement on June 17th 2010
DPA - Drug Policy Alliance
Gary Johnson - two-term governor (R) of New Mexico from 1995 to 2003
The Oakland City Council
AFT - *American Federation of Teachers*
Leap - Law Enforcement Against Prohibition
 A small list of opponents;



CNOA - California Narcotic Officers' Association
CPCA - California Police Chiefs Association
MADD - Mothers Against Drunk Driving
CDAA - California District Attorneys Association
CBA - California Bus Association
CBBD - *Cal Beer and Beverage Distributors*


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 19, 2010)

It will destroy our kid, no not destroy, kill our kids if it passes.
Will someone pleace think of the children. jk not what i realy think


----------



## vertise (Sep 19, 2010)

As a personal grower that uses it casualy, I could see myself donating half my crop from a 25foot grow, I hae no need for 20 ounces of weed every 4 months.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 19, 2010)

vertise said:


> As a personal grower that uses it casualy, I could see myself donating half my crop from a 25foot grow, I hae no need for 20 ounces of weed every 4 months.


Prop 19 will allow more patients easier and cheaper access to meds.


----------

